# Tecumseh / Lauson Diaphragm



## ut1205 (Apr 14, 2007)

Repairing a Lauson carb on a lawn edger. It was purchased "used" in 1965 so it is at leat 46 years old. I got it running but not very well. I removed the four screws that cover the diaphragm and it has a small tear that extends from one of the screw holes so I have ordered a new one.

I have two questions:

1) What is the order of the gasket and diaphragm starting with the carb base? Does the gasket go on the carb first then the diapragm then the metal cap or does the diaphragm go on the carb body first then the gasket then the metal cap?

2) The diaphragm has a big metal circle on one side and a small one on the other side. Which one goes toward the carb (rest against needle)?

If it is of any help the tag on the engine reads 143 521051 22D3

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

They used to put a diagram on the package the diaphragm came in. I don't know if they still do this or not.

On most carburetors the gasket goes on first, and then the diaphragm. Big metal disk to the inside against the needle. If your carburetor is marked with an "F" then the diaphragm is installed first and then the gasket.


----------



## ut1205 (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for the reply "30 Year". I removed the paint from the flanges and there is no letter designation so I guess the gasket goes on first.


----------

